# To Baxter.



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

So.

I just got back from putting Baxter to sleep. 

He was doing well; his ear problems were pretty much resolved along with the skin problems due to being on a Raw diet. I came up to visit my sister and her kids since they were in town. Baxter was off all morning and he started bumping into things and acting disoriented. Suddenly, he began bleeding from his nose. I took him to the vet and they gave him a cursory check, but the bleeding wouldn't stop and they couldn't figure out where it was coming from or why.

They got the bleeding stopped, but during the exam, they found tumors on his lungs. We were given the option of biopsy and the full cancer work up if needed, but we decided it was better for him to just not wake up from the sedation they used to get the X rays done. He was 16 and even with treatment, there was no guarantee for him to reach 17, so we let him cross the bridge in peace. 

It was hard, but it was the best thing for him. I couldn't let him suffer anymore. I loved that dog to pieces and I hated the fact I didn't have longer to say goodbye. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  RIP Baxter :angel:


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. You did the kindest thing for Baxter and he knows. 

R.I.P Baxter.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind thoughts. 

He lived a fantastic and wonderful life. His claim to fame was eating a Rooster on Thanksgiving Day about ten years ago. It flew into his run and I never saw it. All we heard was a slight squawk and it was over. By the time I got someone to help me, he had finished it.

God, I loved that dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Baxter


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

May all your roosters at the bride be de-feathered...RIP beautiful little doggie:hug:


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. May your heart find peace, both for his sake and for you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He sounds like one heck of a dog! I'm so sorry you lost him and I know you'll miss him terribly.


----------



## amorican88 (Dec 12, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

16! What a long and grand life he had. You make a hard decision but a kind one.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! Its never easy.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Baxter was the dog who taught me a lot about the canine world: that your second and subsequent dogs will never be the same as your first...that there are things you cannot train a dog to do, that the value of a dog isn't based upon the price you paid, but the love they put out and you put into them...and a whole host of other things. 

At 16, he lived a fantastic life. He got to eat anything he wanted, within reason. His favorite season was winter, so he spent the last few days playing in more snow than we've seen in years.

I appreciate everything he taught me. I love him and will miss him dearly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

RIP Baxter. It sounds like he had a great life and was loved. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear this. You were so blessed to have shared his life for so many years! Run free Baxter as you did in your youth!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. He knows you wanted to be with him longer and he will be waiting for you at the bridge. You are a good owner because you put his comfort first. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Seems like he had a long wonderful life full of love and happiness. RIP Baxter.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for your well wishes.

I have his leash and collar, but my parents will be keeping his ashes. I was on the phone with my mother and she said, "Oh, gotta take the dog out..." Then she stopped and started to cry a bit. We've all been a little weepy the last few days. My niece and nephew are staying with my parents and they've been asking where Baxter's at...so that hasn't helped the situation.

Over the summer, we're going to spread him down at the crick that he loved, but we're going to save a bit. The idea is to have an urn to hold a bit of each beloved pet. A friend is making an urn with a longer post on the lid and a hook on the side. The post will hold their name tags and the hook will hold the collar of the most recently deceased animal.

I almost forgot how hard this is....


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Baxter*

I am so, so sorry for your loss, I am too grieving for the same loss of our beloved GSD, so I know your pain. Hugs to you all, K9POPPY


----------

